# delete my account



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it is time for my account to be deleted. Please delete it.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

D: But why. You are cool dont go ... Will definitely be missed


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No








...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I ask for my account to be deleted like all of those that have asked in the past. Or do I need to contact VerticalScope?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This is a shock if you don't want to say anything in public, would you please pm me if there is a problem? I see you as a valuable user.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

sobeit said:


> it is time for my account to be deleted. Please delete it.


Please reconsider this action.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I sort of got used to you being around and I've noticed some quality posts.......and I think you would miss the place, too. :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please reconsider. . . you are a valued member here at TSF.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree reconsider.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Same here sobeit, please reconsider your request seriously for a day or so.


----------

